# Hunting Tail?!



## lcharles (5 November 2012)

How do I plait my horses tail for hunting.....you know where they fold it it half - sort of!! lol x

Any videos would be good? x Do i just plait like normal, but instead of stopping half way, do i plait the whole tail and literally fold it in half and band it?! x 

Please help!! haha x


----------



## JenHunt (5 November 2012)

you're speaking to the expert here! 

start by plaiting it as you would normally (a french plait), then as you get toward the bottom third of the dock start including the rest of the tail so that by the time you get to the bottom of the dock all of it is in the plait. plait down to the bottom inch of the tail, put 2 bands in, using the 2nd one to fold the end over. 

Take a good arm span of thread, tie a loop in one end, and thread the other onto the needle. pass the needle through the tail about where the bands are, and through the loop of thread and pull tight. Then fold the tail up the outside of the dock, and pass the needle behind the top of the plait and back through the end, pull tight, repeat. This should be enough to hold the tail up whilst you do the rest... So now you thread the needle through the folded up plait, and then behind the bit against the dock and repear, working down the tail, securing the folded up bit of plait to the plait against the dock. Once you get to the bottom tie it off, trim any excess thread and voila! 

should look like this when you're done!


----------



## Shay (5 November 2012)

That is beyond impressive!  Wow.

For those of us lessor mortals....  Plait to the end as Jen Hunt says and double the bottom part of the tail up to the top.  Then secure in place using black electrical tape (or white if you have a grey horse!) in neat circles - watch out that you don't stick it to the skin at the dock end - you'll have an interesting time getting it off!  If you need red or green in the tail simply use the electrical tape of the correct colour.  It your tail is massively long you might have to fold in three.

It won't look as completely fantastic as JenHunt's one does.  But it will stick.  There is nothing worse than having your stitching unravel part way through so that ned has a wet rope slapping at his hocks the rest of the hunt!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (5 November 2012)

Do you guys fold outside rather than inside then??????


----------



## JenHunt (5 November 2012)

oh yes, up the outside!! don't want chafe-age do we!!

and good plaiting thread never slips! honestly. I've been doing this for 5 years and never once has the plait come down - plus Ron waves his tail about no end so it's hardly given an easy ride!  by threading it through so much of the tail there is enough resistance there to keep it in place!


----------



## lcharles (5 November 2012)

Oh thank you!! x Last night i had a practise by plaiting - french plaiting - all the way down. I was guessing but glad its right!! So then i fold it upwards so its on top of the plait and use thread to to secure it in place before threading through the plait all the way down? x 

I'll try again tonight!! x 

Cheers!! x


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (5 November 2012)

I always bend in up the inside of the dock when I play, but never done it for hunting...... would be easier to sew on the outside..... i shall try it!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (5 November 2012)

will see if i can find the one i played with on freddie (the **** who won't stable) lol XX


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (5 November 2012)

A chunky version I did on Freddie (only tucked up no bands or thread)


----------



## JenHunt (5 November 2012)

lcharles said:



			then i fold it upwards so its on top of the plait and use thread to to secure it in place before threading through the plait all the way down? x
		
Click to expand...

that's right! dead simple!


----------



## lcharles (5 November 2012)

Thanks! x What about the fly away hairs - seemed to have loads when i practised roughly - any technique to getting rid of those? x I think i'll use finer pieces next time as each stand i was adding was quite thick x

Is it best to thin the tail so the whole tail is similar thickness? X The middle bit is bush and the end is strangley and the top bit is just long enough to plait!! haha x


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (5 November 2012)

lcharles said:



			Thanks! x What about the fly away hairs - seemed to have loads when i practised roughly - any technique to getting rid of those? x I think i'll use finer pieces next time as each stand i was adding was quite thick x

Is it best to thin the tail so the whole tail is similar thickness? X The middle bit is bush and the end is strangley and the top bit is just long enough to plait!! haha x
		
Click to expand...

I use egg white on manes, it feels slightly sticky when you plait with it (like mousse) and then dries and sets.... you could use this on tailes too... will keep all the flyaway hairs down


----------



## lcharles (5 November 2012)

Oh really? x Could i use mousse or doesnt it work on horses mane as its thicker? x I dont want to hairspray him cuz he can be itchy as it is! x Maybe egg white would be better anyway as its 'natural'? x


----------



## JenHunt (5 November 2012)

lcharles said:



			Thanks! x What about the fly away hairs - seemed to have loads when i practised roughly - any technique to getting rid of those? x I think i'll use finer pieces next time as each stand i was adding was quite thick x

Is it best to thin the tail so the whole tail is similar thickness? X The middle bit is bush and the end is strangley and the top bit is just long enough to plait!! haha x
		
Click to expand...

if you put a twist into each strand as you take it from the side then it will help to hold the shorter hairs in it. 

I would personally leave the tail as thick as it is, Ron's is much the same - thick in the middle, and short at the top!


----------



## L&M (5 November 2012)

What about for a tail that is pulled?


----------



## JenHunt (5 November 2012)

Sidney said:



			What about for a tail that is pulled?
		
Click to expand...

let it grow out then plait as above?! 

alternatively, plait the end and tape up as others have described.


----------



## Suziq77 (5 November 2012)

Sidney said:



			What about for a tail that is pulled?
		
Click to expand...

I was just wondering the same thing.



JenHunt said:



			let it grow out then plait as above?! 

alternatively, plait the end and tape up as others have described.
		
Click to expand...

Mine are show horses so growing out isn't an option, maybe I could get a false plaited tail top to add on like the false tails for the ring


----------



## Magstepper (7 November 2012)

Just to put the cat amoungst the pigeons. Can I point out that it is not "correct" to have plaited tails out hunting. Tails should only be plaited for lawn meets. So I would leave it down, much easier too!


----------



## lcharles (7 November 2012)

I'd prefer mine to be plaited though so it doesnt get brambles in it when hedge hopping! X


----------



## JenHunt (7 November 2012)

And I plait Ron's up as it gets mud between his legs which makes him buck, and I don't want him to catch anyone by accident, easier and safer to plait it.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (7 November 2012)

Can I just ask for those whole horses tail is pulle (there fore nothing to pleat at the top) can I just use electrical tape? Pony has a VERY thick tail and I don't fancy having to clean it after a days hunting


----------



## C&C (8 December 2012)

Interesting - ive always wondered how the 'polo tail' was achieved - now i know 

Mine has a pulled tail and is hogged so no faffing for me, i would rather just wash the mud off afterwards ! Lol


----------



## Hunters (9 December 2012)

Boxingdayhunt - Beautiful tail


----------



## JenHunt (9 December 2012)

Thank you Hunters!


----------

